# This is DOT!... But aparently, thats not good enough.



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

I call her 'DOT'... for obvious reasons... But the guys at the LFS laugh at me when I asked if they had more... DOTs. I kinda got the idea that it is a cross-breed generic Peacock... but can anyone confirm? I got her (don't even know if male or female) when she was about an inch... in an 'assorted Chiclids' tank. (Yes, that is how it was spelt)... but I want to get more of them, for compatability sake, because she is lonely in a 180g tank... The Catfish, loaches and Pleco are not amusing her in the slightest...

Any clarity, would be awesome!

(also suggestions for tankmates would be cool too).

Thanx in advance!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

If its a female, she's better off without males. (Haven't you heard, a woman without a man is like a fish without a bicycle).

Actually, African cichlids are not pairing fish. The females lead a pretty difficult life with guys around. They get chased, sometimes beat-up and once they lay eggs, they go without eating for 22+ days while they keep the eggs in their mouths.

Perhaps a nice group of yellow labs will keep your fish company and hopefully it won't breed with them and make hybrids.


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love Yellow Labs! She snuggles up to the Pleco... Zoidburg... and he will have no part of it... but she still tries...

And he is three times her size... I guess she likes the tough boys. lol

And idea what Dot's identity is?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

It is an OB peacock or marbeled peacock and you are correct in thinking that it is a man made hybrid widely excepted in the hobby. Apparently they are a peacock mbuna cross but nobody is entirely sure.

It looks like it has tipped fins or they a beginning to tip. Is the fish young. Tipped or pointed fins can indicate it's a male. None the less i would buy a few more OB peacocks as tank mates. They can be aggressive but


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, I got one right... I hope it is male, honestly... and if I can keep them from breeding, I can stop the line with Dot. Young?... Nah, maybe 4 years old.... she'd be a good 5 or 6"...

There are some cool looking peacocks out there... Yay! I am gonna get Dot a real friend, or 6!

Is there a limit for a school size before they WILL get aggressive? Like 4 or 5 can live in this 180g tank happily?

Strike that, it's a 160g. It's a tall 160 though. 3' top to bottom. So many levels.

Thanx for the help, by the by... Not I can go in with a confidence and ask for more Man-Made FISH! lol


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I almost said OB peacock too but yours is very different than the one I used to have. Still I agree with Gibbs that its probably an OB. Since they are hybrids, their looks can be different from one to the next and the females tend to be less colorful and it can be difficult to tell males from females until you see courting behavior. You could get some more OB peacocks but it should be fine with yellow labs (which tend to do well with most Africans). My OB was in an all-male hap and peacock tank but I traded him for a blueberry zebra.


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

lotsofish said:


> I almost said OB peacock too but yours is very different than the one I used to have. Still I agree with Gibbs that its probably an OB. Since they are hybrids, their looks can be different from one to the next and the females tend to be less colorful and it can be difficult to tell males from females until you see courting behavior. You could get some more OB peacocks but it should be fine with yellow labs (which tend to do well with most Africans). My OB was in an all-male hap and peacock tank but I traded him for a blueberry zebra.


I got another Male Blue OB... and he all but killed my little DOT. He is now in a prison... the LFS. Alone, in a tank... poor little Dot.

Sigh... I guess I will needa do some planning.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry about your fish. That kind of stinks after having her so long. Not all OB peacock males are that aggressive. Mine is kind of wimpy.

Hope things work out for you. I was enjoying reading your thread.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

lotsofish said:


> Actually, African cichlids are not pairing fish.


Should read Malawi Cichlids...


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

Well... I got another OB Peacock... and we got up yesterday morning, and he all but destroyed Dot. :x

Pretty sure she is gonna die...  There is still a chance.

We bought it from a classified ad, and really shoudl have known better. The people had many tanks... 6 or 7... with various types of cichlids... and this one, all by himself. SHOULD have heard the 'AGRESSIVE' alarm go off... but he was SOOO pretty. But when I put him in, they started doing laps together... spinning together... racing. I thought it was gonna be great... the honeymoon ended, and I don't think she is gonna make it....

The Blue is at the LFS now... I am out a few bucks, but worse... Dot.


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave said:


> lotsofish said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, African cichlids are not pairing fish.
> ...


i take it from this that the Victorian and Tanganyika are?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

With most african cichlids the size of yours I would add more than one at a time to spread out aggression. Since you have had such a hard time with adding fish for Dot and she is beat up I would wait a while.

Maybe a Benga/Sunshine peacock 1 male to 3 females, in a 180 gallon you could stock a lot more fish. Some haps are mild too. I would do some research before adding any others for now.

Females can be dominant too. Maybe your ob female is not wanting to give up being the boss.

Hope she gets better.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Imzadi said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> > lotsofish said:
> ...


There are a lot of Tangs that are pair bonding, mostly substrate spawners, in addition some of the Western African Cichlids too. Victorians are not pairing, to my knowledge. Some of the pairing fish will form trios as well.


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

She didn't survive...

so I am back to square one. I am betting that the 2 male.. alone in the tank, pretty much... it was just a 'cockfight' so to speak.

New Blue is at LFS and Dot is gone...

Sadness is whats left.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry I thought Dot was a female, I misunderstood.

Again sorry you lost your fish.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

now that is a sad story. i'm sorry for your loss. i think you should get a group of yellow labs to start again, low stress and aggression while you get back on the horse, so to speak.


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I will. The Yellow Labs are active and quite atttactive.

I think the problwm I have is there isn't much of a cichlid market in my town, so I have been buying 'assorted cichlids - 14.99' and hoping for the best. I think I will have to be more patient, and travel a little to get the proper ones.



Thanx for the support folks!


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Buy on line! I bought on line for the first time last November...and I was nervous about it. Bought 30 fish, all arrived in good shape, and still "kick'in it" today  I would have never guessed it would work out so good!
Dan


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

or find your local 'fish hobbyist' club there are bound to be cichlid people involved. a lot of clubs have a monthly auction, a goldmine!


----------



## Imzadi (Mar 16, 2009)

All of the club are 45 minutes to an hour away... but that would be a cool colective of people. There is a semi-retail place setup there... says 'over 200 tanks, 180 africans...' so I might check that out!

DanDee... Online? Seroius? How can they ship like that? Where did you buy from? I just can't imagine the stress of throwing a box of fish into the UPS truck...


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

if you contact the clubs, they will probably let you know if anyone else lives in your area, but that shop sounds good too.


----------

